# My Drum Covers



## SpaceJump (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm a hobby drummer and I recorded some drum covers just for fun. Check out my Youtube Channel to give them a listen. The Metallica covers were recorded using a drum-less track (ripped from Guitar Hero). I have a Roland TD-4 eDrum Set.

Also I'm the drummer of the Rage Cover Project. Here me (drums), a guy from Finland (guitars, mixing) and a guy from France (vocals) cover songs from the Metal band "Rage". Check them out


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, you're pretty good, I'm impressed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning on buying a drum set when I reached my right age to play one.


----------



## Ace (Feb 25, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Wow, you're pretty good, I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right age? You're only one year younger than myself, and I started with instruments nearly 5 years ago! You should start right away if you WANT to!
On-topic: You're absolutely fantastic at playing drums!


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parents only allow me to play drums when I'm 17 and I don't have much money to buy a drum set even if I want to.


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of those songs are really hard on drums like "Master Of Puppets". Also slow songs are more difficult than they may seem because you have to stay in the right timing. Now what to record next?

I agree with Ace. There's no _right age_ for starting to play drums. The best time to start is _now_





 But of course sometimes you cannot control this.
If you buy a drum kit, then I recommend an electronic drum kit. With that you can play at home with headphones without worrying about neighbours and family. I love mine


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to convince my parents to buy me an drum kit because I want to play drums just like you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't know if they will agree.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 27, 2011)

Not bad at all man! I wish we could see you playing though instead of just looking at a picture.

I'm a drummer myself, its nice to find someone else who is good lol. I like the Nemo cover, Nightwish ftw


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw NeSchn's post with the mention of Nemo and thought I'd check out the video given that Nemo was pretty much the song that got me hooked on music.
Damn good stuff! I have no real interest in making music... I've always been more of a listener... but you're good. Keep it up!


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 1, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Saw NeSchn's post with the mention of Nemo and thought I'd check out the video given that Nemo was pretty much the song that got me hooked on music.
> Damn good stuff! I have no real interest in making music... I've always been more of a listener... but you're good. Keep it up!


Thank you. Nemo is a real fun to play drums. It's easy but really powerfull and satisfying when played.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 3, 2011)

Added Linkin Park's "Somewhere I Belong"


----------

